# Pregnant or not pregnant?!?!



## Lifedaybyday (Dec 28, 2020)

So we got two free minis for our children 3 short weeks ago.They were both "overweight" per the person we got them from.So we've only ever seen them like this and have no comparison.
I wouldn't have thought any different but on Christmas day I went out to do normal.chores and after she ate she immediately laid down,got back up a little while later ate a little again and laid back down.This is not normal behavior for her and never seen her lay down in that manner and honestly at first thought she was sick.I stood back and just observered her for awhile and thought I could see movement in her belly so I went in with her and felt,also thought I could physically feel.the movement,hubby as well.Went in and did some research about it and then went back out to check another couple things.Her backside around tail is the " soft and squishy" as people describe their muscles to be relaxing and I squeezed her and got a handful of milk.I was so excited,in disbelief ans shock!! But still wanted confirmation.I have been trying to get a vet out here to check both of them because as I was using the other as a comparison ( since we've never had minis or any kind of horse) I surprising got another squirt of milk from our other mini! We have had no luck,noone can get out here and Im on a cancelation list orthwise first open appt is 4 weeks.Been reasearching,researching, and watching videos.Im pretty much on my own here and stumbled across this thread.We immediately boarded up our barn to stop any drafts,separated the two but are still close to each other and can still see each other,double bedded the straw,have an available heat lamp ( we live in Iowa)and have put up moniters to watch from house since that night.I check her 2x a day,milk is still the same daily ,but today she only gets up eats and lays back down.This is the first day she has behaved this way.Ive never seen her lay down so much.I have a bag ready to head out if and when needed and I truely still don't even know if she's pregnant!! Its driving me bonkers,I really just wanted confirmation.I spent a good time out in the barn today observing her and taking videos and pics I intent to post for thoughts and opinions please lmk Its not letting me upload videos though,so I will.work on that.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 28, 2020)

Lifedaybyday said:


> So we got two free minis for our children 3 short weeks ago.They were both "overweight" per the person we got them from.So we've only ever seen them like this and have no comparison.
> I wouldn't have thought any different but on Christmas day I went out to do normal.chores and after she ate she immediately laid down,got back up a little while later ate a little again and laid back down.This is not normal behavior for her and never seen her lay down in that manner and honestly at first thought she was sick.I stood back and just observered her for awhile and thought I could see movement in her belly so I went in with her and felt,also thought I could physically feel.the movement,hubby as well.Went in and did some research about it and then went back out to check another couple things.Her backside around tail is the " soft and squishy" as people describe their muscles to be relaxing and I squeezed her and got a handful of milk.I was so excited,in disbelief ans shock!! But still wanted confirmation.I have been trying to get a vet out here to check both of them because as I was using the other as a comparison ( since we've never had minis or any kind of horse) I surprising got another squirt of milk from our other mini! We have had no luck,noone can get out here and Im on a cancelation list orthwise first open appt is 4 weeks.Been reasearching,researching, and watching videos.Im pretty much on my own here and stumbled across this thread.We immediately boarded up our barn to stop any drafts,separated the two but are still close to each other and can still see each other,double bedded the straw,have an available heat lamp ( we live in Iowa)and have put up moniters to watch from house since that night.I check her 2x a day,milk is still the same daily ,but today she only gets up eats and lays back down.This is the first day she has behaved this way.Ive never seen her lay down so much.I have a bag ready to head out if and when needed and I truely still don't even know if she's pregnant!! Its driving me bonkers,I really just wanted confirmation.I spent a good time out in the barn today observing her and taking videos and pics I intent to post for thoughts and opinions please lmk Its not letting me upload videos though,so I will.work on that.



First off, do you have any history on her? Do you know if she’s been exposed to a stallion? What is the milk like? If you can some pool strips to test the ph that’d be great to tell us more.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 28, 2020)

Not much of an udder yet, but it could be filling. Not very wide but does look low. Hard to say simply from pictures though. Do you know if she had a foal before? The milk could also be from her drying up.


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Dec 28, 2020)

elizabeth.conder said:


> First off, do you have any history on her? Do you know if she’s been exposed to a stallion? What is the milk like? If you can some pool strips to test the ph that’d be great to tell us more.


I know she is around 7 years old and has had at least one foal before.Other than that nothing.Rhere were two studs on the premises but had not been advised she had been exposed.Dont currently have any strips but could easily pick some up.Her milk is amber in color and still watery ,not sticky.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 28, 2020)

Lifedaybyday said:


> I know she is around 7 years old and has had at least one foal before.Other than that nothing.Rhere were two studs on the premises but had not been advised she had been exposed.Dont currently have any strips but could easily pick some up.Her milk is amber in color and still watery ,not sticky.



Okay so it sounds like you’re doing your research. Have you ever had a mare in foal?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 28, 2020)

With amber colored milk she may be starting an udder or it could be just her norm. Mares who’ve foaled tend to look a bit like that sometimes. But it’s wise to keep an eye on her because it’s definitely possible she’s in foal.


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Dec 28, 2020)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Okay so it sounds like you’re doing your research. Have you ever had a mare in foal?


No never had horses before.


----------



## Taz (Dec 29, 2020)

Oh I feel for you, not knowing if or when is awful. Until you can get a vet to check her over I'd go with yes she is to be safe. Get the pool strips and a couple of cheap dog coats in case. Heat lamps are great but foals don't stay put very well and a blanket will make a big difference for the first couple of days. Read and watch as many videos as you can although it sounds like you're already pretty prepared. You can check the camera every couple hours overnight to see what's going on. Welcome to 'crazy land', it's worth all of it if you have a baby and either of them needs some help. I did 4 months of foal watch last summer, she ended up having a red bag foal and everything was fine( yay cameras) so worth every minute of worry and no sleep. Please let us know what the test strips say and if she has any other changes.


----------

